# Help me diagnose this bald spot!



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Hershey has this spot on his head. He has loose minerals (sweetlix) and gets Replamin once a week. They have a cobalt, selenium and salt block as well. Is this a zinc deficiency? Mites? What could this be and how to treat it? Or is it normal from him scratching on stuff? There's only this one spot.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Doesn't look like a zinc problem to me.

My guess would be that he's itchy and rubbing his head. Watch him when you are with him; Is he scratching elsewhere? Especially check his legs and his belly. This is definitely the time of year for mites to be a problem.

I don't see distinct edges on the bald patch, so I'm not thinking it's ringworm...

However, the head is a very common place for fungal growths.

Skin ailments are such a pain to diagnose! I'd say if he's NOT showing signs of itching elsewhere, I'd treat the spot with NU-STOCK. Wear gloves when you use it; It's stinky. You apply it every 3 days until the hair grows back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you checked for lice/mites?

Any little bugs, when you part the hair?

Any scabs on legs, around ankles?

Any swirl spots in the hair?


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Doesn't look like a zinc problem to me.
> 
> My guess would be that he's itchy and rubbing his head. Watch him when you are with him; Is he scratching elsewhere? Especially check his legs and his belly. This is definitely the time of year for mites to be a problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Is NU-STOCK available at TSC? I'll watch closely the next time I'm with him but off the top of my head, no, he just rubs his head


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Have you checked for lice/mites?
> 
> Any little bugs, when you part the hair?
> 
> ...


Can you explain the swirl spots in hair? He and his brother have some curlies on their neck. Almost like a ringlet. I'll attach a picture!

Can I see mites? I see a small amount of dandruff when I part the hair but no bugs. At least, nothing is moving, lol! But I'm not a lice/mite expert so I can't say for sure.

No scabs that I see on the legs around the ankles


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Thank you! Is NU-STOCK available at TSC? I'll watch closely the next time I'm with him but off the top of my head, no, he just rubs his head


 Yes, you should be able to get NuStock at TSC. That's where I get it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Can you explain the swirl spots in hair? He and his brother have some curlies on their neck. Almost like a ringlet. I'll attach a picture!
> 
> Can I see mites? I see a small amount of dandruff when I part the hair but no bugs. At least, nothing is moving, lol! But I'm not a lice/mite expert so I can't say for sure.
> 
> ...


The ringlets look like their cashmere wool to me. My May has that.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> The ringlets look like their cashmere wool to me. My May has that.


Okay perfect! that's what I thought it was too  Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> Can you explain the swirl spots in hair? He and his brother have some curlies on their neck. Almost like a ringlet. I'll attach a picture!
> 
> Can I see mites? I see a small amount of dandruff when I part the hair but no bugs. At least, nothing is moving, lol! But I'm not a lice/mite expert so I can't say for sure.
> 
> ...


Swirl marks are area's on the body where they mess it up the hair when itching so much. Not the cute curl spots. Lice you can see.








Mites you cannot, but you will see thick scabby area's around the ankles, legs, scrotum, udder.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Ok, I will double check again for any thick scabbed areas. I don't think I saw any.

I did dose my 3 new babies with Ivermectin pour on. They have really bad dandruff and are constantly scratching/stamping their feet. Anything else I can do for them? I couldn't see any lice but was worried about mites..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old are these kids?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If he has a buddy to head butt with a lot it can cause calloused skin like that on the head.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> If he has a buddy to head butt with a lot it can cause calloused skin like that on the head.


He does!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> How old are these kids?


They are 11 weeks old today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

